# Sorta RC -- Upgraded to Lionel LionChief!



## jrb270 (Oct 30, 2020)

Got my daughter a Kalamazoo 4-4-0 for her 1st Christmas back in 1884 (flatcar, gondola, & caboose).

Have been running it with a MRC Tech II throttle since 85; even using a Bachmann storage building with whistle as an accessory.

Late 80s added two passenger cars and LGB track and turn outs to the original loop of track.

This year I bought my daughter’s daughter a Lionel battery powered ready to run Thomas the Tank set ( www.lionelstore.com/Thomas-F...Set?quantity=1 ) with LionChief Blue Tooth remote control.

Wow! She loves it and can easily operate it herself (3yrs old).

Got me thinking; why not upgrade the 4-4-0!

So, I gutted a Lionel 0-8-0 ( www.lionelstore.com/Pennsylv...Set?quantity=1 ) and did the conversion – WOW!

So Cool! 

Jim B.
MN


----------

